# Apexi N1 dual exhaust for GA16DE-T



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i was thinking, i love the Apexi dual canister exhaust, so i figure, it would be awesome to make one for a GA16DE Turbo. i was thinking a 3' turboback, and right after the cat. it would split off in to the two Apexi N-1 NA mufflers. i think it would look kick ass. but is it too big for the motor?


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

bump... anyone wanna take this at all? any comments?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

It would work fine, the only issue is pipe routing around the gas tank and over the rear axle. Not my cup of tea but it would work.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

my friend makes turbo backs (no joke, he makes them for fun, and only charges for the price of the piping). i'll definitely put the car on a lift and we'll plan it out. if it works, it must sound mean as hell because i've heard the apexi n1 dual canister setup. wicked nice!!!!! :thumbup: 

do you think that the piping will be too big?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

himbo said:


> my friend makes turbo backs (no joke, he makes them for fun, and only charges for the price of the piping). i'll definitely put the car on a lift and we'll plan it out. if it works, it must sound mean as hell because i've heard the apexi n1 dual canister setup. wicked nice!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> do you think that the piping will be too big?


I am not going to tell you what I think of the overall idea... Honestly if you split the pipe before the rear axle it will hang horribly low! It will probably need to be split after the axle to do this properly, next the N1 is a big muffler, you will want to use at least a 2.5" inlet on the muffler. With that it may be a challenge to mount the muffler on the driver side of the car, I know it can be done but it will take some work. 

Lastly there is no such thing as too big on a turbo car.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

never mind, i couldnt care less. delete this


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Self Fornicator said:


> on NA you need a specific size pipe to "tune" your power range to your taste (smaller=lower power band, larger=more top end)
> 
> on a turbo car the turbo provides the scavenging needed, the exhaust after that is simply to rout the gasses where they need to be.
> 
> i beg of you not to do this. just use one. :cheers:


could you please stop giving bad advice? thanks.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I say only do one. Your not gaining much but laughts. I was never a fan of daul exhaust on Imports, 4 cylinders to narrow it down


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

screw it, delete this too.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

wes said:


> I am not going to tell you what I think of the overall idea... Honestly if you split the pipe before the rear axle it will hang horribly low! It will probably need to be split after the axle to do this properly, next the N1 is a big muffler, you will want to use at least a 2.5" inlet on the muffler. With that it may be a challenge to mount the muffler on the driver side of the car, I know it can be done but it will take some work.
> 
> Lastly there is no such thing as too big on a turbo car.


thanks wes, as always, your advice is highly appreciated. :thumbup: i'm going to put it up on a lift and we'll see where it goes. i just thought it would look bad-ass

as for self fornicator, listen man, if you dont appreciate my ideas, then thats fine, but dont go around saying delete this, delete that, if you dont like what i have to say then, dont look my posts or threads. i'm just asking for some common courtesy man. i do the same for others, and i expect it to be 
reciprocated

hmmmm.... i figured that because it was a turbo-back it would go in the F/I section, oh well


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I want to know who moved this to cosmetic mods.? Just because dual exhaust isn't necessary for performance, it's applicibility on a turbo car does not warrant a post in cosmetic. Turbo or GA16 but not cosmetic. I am moving this BACK to where it was!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

sorry read the first couple lines and misread.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> sorry read the first couple lines and misread.


You're fired


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

himbo said:


> i think it would look kick ass. but is it too big for the motor?


that set off my ricer alarm


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

one question: Are you turbo yet?

if not, I think there are bigger things you need to worry about other than making dual exhaust....


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

chimmike said:


> one question: Are you turbo yet?
> 
> if not, I think there are bigger things you need to worry about other than making dual exhaust....


nope, but i wanna have a plan set up before i pull anything apart. this is just a little bit of brainstorming. i still havent decided how my turbo back is gonna be like. 
i have already started to collect some parts, so now i'm definitely committed. its not a true dual exhaust till the end of the setup, so i'm not sure if i would call it a dual exhaust imo.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

himbo said:


> nope, but i wanna have a plan set up before i pull anything apart. this is just a little bit of brainstorming. i still havent decided how my turbo back is gonna be like.
> i have already started to collect some parts, so now i'm definitely committed. its not a true dual exhaust till the end of the setup, so i'm not sure if i would call it a dual exhaust imo.



well, like I said, you should be more concerned with the turbo kit, making sure you have all the right parts and getting the car running right before worrying about looks or dual exhaust and crap like that............one step at a time


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

chimmike said:


> well, like I said, you should be more concerned with the turbo kit, making sure you have all the right parts and getting the car running right before worrying about looks or dual exhaust and crap like that............one step at a time


i wouldn't have it any other way :thumbup:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

exhaust.. pfft.. why, GO open Downpipe


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

Chuck said:


> exhaust.. pfft.. why, GO open Downpipe


i think i'll try to keep it emission legal. jersey emissions are hardcore, they inspect my car through the OBDII, not with the exhaust. i cant use someone else's car to pass mine, because the OBDII gives them all the info, and i think even confirms the VIN


----------

